# 1946 Custom Silverking Hextube



## Sped Man (Dec 21, 2014)

someone posted a 1946 custom Silver King hex tube bicycle with a custom made tank and suicide shifter. Asking price is near the $5k mark. Looks great to me.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention it is on eBay.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 21, 2014)

Its cool but if I needed a bike like this that bad I'd just buy a hex tube and make my own tank and guard and pocket the extra $4000. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1947-S...438?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item2edb442f26


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Don' t forget the suicide shifter,  expensive saddle and the very rare and expensive tomahawk stem bikewhorder. Those parts would set you back about $1600. It is definitely a looker. Wish I had those skills.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, crazy... that bike, well the frame, tank, guard and shifter at least, were built by a pinstriper friend of mine out here in So. Cal back in the 80s... the shifter was the clincher... when I saw that I knew it was undeniably my friends. I wondered what happened to that bike. Looks like a few parts are missing/changed out since he built it but the two speed, tank and guard are the same. He first found it with deep aluminum fenders (or maybe they were stainless, but I think aluminum) that had duck tails.. turns out they were correct for super early hex tubes only... he sold them and made custom fenders for this bike. The front had a custom hex shaped fender light on the front, and bars bend from the same hex stock as the frame. I know I have some photos of it somewhere. He had covered Indian motorcycle style fenders too for it... a wild looking custom back in the day... but rather stripped down now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought it was cool too. The problem with customs is that they reflect an individuals taste and can be hard to sell especially when you're asking more than what a really nice, 100% original bike would bring. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess Freqman1 is right about its value. So far no takers. It will probably be on Ebay for a long time like the 5k Alexander Texas Paris Rocket Bicycle or the 15k Elgin Bluebird


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 30, 2014)

Ouch! Nice bike


----------



## slick (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, when the seller is ready to sell just the stem....it does belong on a Shelby Speedline after all. 

No, but really. That bike is awesome. $5k awesome?  Well in labor and fabrication hours, definitely, in another persons eyes, no. I honestly see a good $3,000. That is from someone who respects all of the work involved. Of course when you build a hot rod or custom car, you never fully recoup your initial investment but i do think a good $3k is a pretty fair buy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2014)

While mostly seen on Speedlines the Wald Tomahawk was an aftermarket stem that could be purchased for any bike as far as I know. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 31, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> While mostly seen on Speedlines the Wald Tomahawk was an aftermarket stem that could be purchased for any bike as far as I know. V/r Shawn




Anybody have an ad for one? I'd love to see the retail price for one.


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2014)

In the late 80s I saw this bike at pomona People were almost getting into fights trying to buy it- seem to rembeber back then ~3500 number being thrown out but not taken= this was before the internet jaded everyone- most people had never seen one- we did not know what was right or wrong, just that it was WAY COOL!!


"He had covered Indian motorcycle style fenders too for it" I seemed to remember that but thought maybe I imagined it- good to know cause I told the story many times saying covered fendered ala chief- maybe here on thecabe even..

So here is an early rat, nothing new under the sun


----------

